# Need advice on my 15g



## Theo (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi everyone,
Quick introduction to make myself less of a stranger, my name is Theo and I have had an interest in aquariums for about two years now. This forum for the past 6 months has been of huge interest and inspiration. I have just started my second aquarium, my first being a 50 gallon tank that has taught me a lot through many mistakes. Currently in France, I am starting this aquarium for my parents as a gift for a special occasion. 
Now to the point ... I would just like some advice on what you think of my progress, this being only the 4th day.

The dimensions of the tank are 60x30x29 cm or around 24'' by 12 '' by 11.5''. Pretty standard i'm guessing. Now I bought the tank by itself I therefore added:

- Eden 501 with mechanical and biological chambers, advertised as 300l/h max or 70G/h and for aquariums up to 60 liters or 16 gallons
- Being in France I didn't have much choice for lights but can still change, I was sold a Solar Duo Boy by Aquatic Nature, with reflector, 26 watts, advertised for aquariums up to 24'' long, with a 6500k white fluorescent energy saving (Strangely in the back it says a Solar Lux 26w= 100w Standard lightbulb). It looks like this http://img.diytrade.com/cdimg/340604/6757835/1/1219914054/Energy_Saving_Lamp_4U.jpg
- I bought Ferti-soil by aquatic nature, 10kg total, supposively acts as a subtrate and soil.
- Used JBL Biotopol to condition water, then JBL Denitrol to start the aquarium, dosing as written 10ml per 300l for 9 days. I dosed from the start Ferropol by JBL but will stop since it contains copper. Not really sure what I will go for but something without copper. Will see what brands french stores have.
- Dennerle Bio-line Co2 compact that lasts 30 days for aquariums up to 80 liters. A good option ?

A couple comments, it will be a shrimp aquarium for cherry shrimp most probably, explaining why I need to change the fertilizer (which is weekly). I will mostly grow Hemianthus callichtroides sp. Cuba, on the side where my lighting is, since it clips onto the side, and the other side a low light medium sized plant and tall plant, most probably from a low light list. I am a bit worried since with a subtrate depth of 5-7cm tall plants don't have much height to grow. I can still take some out of move subtrate around if needed.
For now to start the cycle I have some java moss, pogetemon helferi (bad choice for lighting), crypt, and another plant. Those except the moss will be removed once the 3 weeks of cycling are over. Just to be sure, I should do a water change by the first week around 50 percent. The reason that I want to try and only use weekly fertilizers is that I don't want to complicate things too much for my parents 

I think that this message as been unecessarily long, I apologize, thanks for your patience and time.

Theo,

The 15g tank http://imgur.com/PEAiW.jpg


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Welcome to APC Theo!

First about the light. When it says 26Watts = 100 watt standard, it means the visual effect of light out put from a 26 watt compact flourescent is similar to what you would get from a 100 watt incandescent bulb. Long story short, it's still just 26 watts.

So, you have 26 watts over 15 gallons giving you 1.7 WPG, which is low light. So, good plants will be mosses, java ferns, Anubias, Bolbitus, Crypts, etc... You can use some moderate light plants if you decide to use some window light (El Natural method...but make you you read up on that before taking on sunlight). HC might grow since you have CO2, but don't get your feelings hurt if it all melts on you. HC has tiny leaves that can get covered in Diatom Algae in new set-ups, so maybe wait until your tank is out of that awkward period before planting it.

I'm not sure about the substrate, but I'd guess it's just fine. You might be able to avoid fertilizing at all since it's low light. Maybe use a few root tabs. That would keep you from having to fuss with weekly ferts.

Those are just my thoughts.

-Dave


----------



## Theo (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks Dave,

I will stick to low light plants then, as I only really want around 3 plant varieties. I have been looking around and haven't found much that looks similar to HC that I can use as a carpet under low light.. maybe just tie down some moss ? I will try HC out of curiosity, and buy a few root tabs once cycling is over. I've wanted to buy a better lighting system but being in France, I don't want to have to pay too much for shipping. Also i've spent an embarassing sum of money already thanks to my lfs who'm i'll never go back to.
What do you think of this ?

http://cgi.ebay.fr/Rampe-declairage-fluocompacts-PL-36-watts-pr-aquarium_W0QQitemZ130315578755QQcmdZViewItemQQptZFR_YO_MaisonJardin_AccessoiresAnimaux_PourlesPoissons?hash=item1e5769ed83&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3A1|72%3A1229|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50

36 watts, 10 000 k, the stand won't fit since its 67 cm, but the ramp is 60 cm, I could building something.

Or I found this less expensive for 36 or 40w tube
http://cgi.ebay.fr/BALLAST-DAQUARIUM-ETANCHE-pour-tube-36-40W-diam-26m-m_W0QQitemZ220444303018QQcmdZViewItemQQptZFR_YO_MaisonJardin_AccessoiresAnimaux_PourlesPoissons?hash=item3353811eaa&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3A1|72%3A1526|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

_Marsilea minuta_ is a good ground cover for lower-light tanks and is easy to grow/maintain. Moss tied to small stones or wood and placed on the substrate can also give you an attractive carpet.

I'm sure either of those lighting options are fine. It just depends how much you want to spend on it.

-Dave


----------

